# What are some cheap protein rich foods?



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I know my current diet is crap, based on the comments I've received. However I'm moving out soon, and it seems that the foods I'm supposed to eat+ supplements are quite expensive. So, I'm wondering whether anyone, has any suggestions, of how I can meet my dietry requirements, without being broke

E.g. I'm going to probably have a lot of chick and battery eggs.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say the cheapest form of protein is probably john west tuna, eggs and I would recommend you spending a little more and buy whey protein if you're finding it hard to get enough grams of protein.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Tins of sardines, supermarket own brands.



Fat said:


> I would say the cheapest form of protein is probably john west tuna,


John west is one of the expensive ones, you can get much cheaper


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Well... I figured Asda SmartPrice or something:rolleyes:


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Peanuts are a pretty cheap source of protein.

Sainsbury's basics peanuts (200g) are 38p and give a total of 59g protein

Lots of fat and salt though.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

richgearguy said:


> Peanuts are a pretty cheap source of protein.
> 
> Sainsbury's basics peanuts (200g) are 38p and give a total of 59g protein.


Thanks


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> Peanuts are a pretty cheap source of protein.
> 
> Sainsbury's basics peanuts (200g) are 38p and give a total of 59g protein
> 
> Lots of fat and salt though.


Peanuts are an unessential protein. Not the same as meat or eggs.

Unessential means your body can replicate the same amino's.

Tinned mackeral fillets I love, you can get 1 Kilo of good chicken fillets from a good butchers for about £6.00. Frozen fish fillets are handy, can cook most from frozen in 20 mins. eg Salmon, colley, basa.

Don't worry about fat from nuts mate, will do you good. Fat is not the enemy, you will learn this.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> Tins of sardines, supermarket own brands.
> 
> John west is one of the expensive ones, you can get much cheaper


Really? Down my local co-op I can get a pack of 4 for £2.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fat said:


> Really? Down my local co-op I can get a pack of 4 for £2.


Buy it then mate I always look for a bargain


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Fat said:


> Really? Down my local co-op I can get a pack of 4 for £2.


Some of the supermarket brands are cheaper, John West is a name brand and tend to cost more,but yes when they're on offer and stuff they can be had quite cheap too


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

tuna tesco AND EGGS


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> tuna tesco AND EGGS


Yeah baby, I'm thinking Kedgeree. mmm


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm. Never had Kedgereee. Looks interesting on Wikipedia, though.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

5lb stewng steak at my local butchers is £12 no fat on it at all.5lb mince is £6 wash some fat off if you must but very tasty mince and taties.Butchers mince not supermarket crap.

Frozen chicken morrisons/iceland cheap.

I can get eggs covered in chicken **** £1.50 a tray 2 and half doz,5 mins wash and they are clean free range direct off farm.

Big steak pie £6 loads of steak in,not like greggs ****ty steak bake....gravy bake i call them ,local butchers again.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Rubes said:


> Hmmm. Never had Kedgereee. Looks interesting on Wikipedia, though.


Great little Bodybuilding meal. Can use Tuna instead of mackerel. Any time of day. nice with a bit of cayenne pepper.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

morrisons tuna 50p 100g 25g pro

morrisons sardines 50p 100g 25g pro 15g healthy fat

3 eggs 21g pro 20g fat


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Some of the supermarket brands are cheaper, John West is a name brand and tend to cost more,but yes when they're on offer and stuff they can be had quite cheap too


The big brands pay to be at eye level on the shelves... Always look down to see the value brands


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

This is only rough but gives you an idea.

For 100g of protein:

Whey = £1.15

Milk = £1.40

Meat = £2.40

Tinned tuna = £2.65

Eggs = £3.50

Mince is probably the cheapest... Lidl were doing 500g for 99p the other weekend on a special offer (same brand that is sold in Tesco).


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

maxie said:


> 5lb stewng steak at my local butchers is £12 no fat on it at all.5lb mince is £6 wash some fat off if you must but very tasty mince and taties.Butchers mince not supermarket crap.
> 
> Frozen chicken morrisons/iceland cheap.
> 
> ...


Where ?


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

2004mark said:


> For 100g of protein:
> 
> Whey = £1.15
> 
> ...


I would like to start using mince more, seeming as im off to uni and need some cheap and simple food ideas, what would be a good healthy option for cooking mince do you know?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

jakzek said:


> I would like to start using mince more, seeming as im off to uni and need some cheap and simple food ideas, what would be a good healthy option for cooking mince do you know?


Depends what you mean by healthy... I'm personally not bothered if it's 20% fat mince, but once it starts to brown it will give off fat which can be spooned out quite easily if you want.

A really easy recipe is.

Soften a chopped onion on a moderate heat in a large wok with some oil.

Wack up the heat and chuck the mice in

When mince is browned (drain off fat now if you want) pour on a tin of chopped tomatoes

Add about 1/4 - 1/2 pint of thick bisto gravy

Add veg (frozen if you want) and new potatoes (leave pots out if on low carb)

Simmer for 20 minutes

Done

You can add garlic, worcester sauce, chilli flakes etc if you want.

I also really really like this Chilli recipe: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/chilliconcarne_67875

once you've bought the spices once they do you for quite a few batches.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> The big brands pay to be at eye level on the shelves... Always look down to see the value brands


Short people get more bargains. :lol:


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

flapjack said:


> Short people get more bargains. :lol:


I guess your right, lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just go to butchers hand over 20 quid and get 9 huge chicken breasts and 2.5kg of mince. That along with some cheap tuna and mackarel will sort you for a bit. Unfortunately food costs. Im skint these days due to the amount i spend on it!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Where ?


Theres three butchers in my town doing these deals,so id think they will be available all over the place,if not be cheeky and go in and ask for bulk deals.

If the fat in mince bothers you after its cooked put in a sieve and rinse it off with boiled water it will wash the fat out of it.Or let it go cold then scoop it off.


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

you can get 3 bags of frozen white fish from asda for a fiver think you get 4 fillets in each 1 good protein no fat.

lidl always have meat on offer 2kg of pork medallions a tenna a kg of chicken for a fiver and iceland there 1.6kg of chicken drumstick for 3 quid bargain and tuna u can get for a couple of pence if u go that cheap beans eggs and theres always soya mince u can get for abot 1.50 a bag


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

you guys are forgetting Turkey.

Diced Turkey from Asda, makes 2 meals £2.88 which is £1.44 per meal

1 Tin of half decent tina that doesnt make you gag £1.39

Know which one id prefer


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Turkey is loads cheaper than chicken and once cooked up with a sauce or veg or whatever its pretty much the same flavour wise.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> Turkey is loads cheaper than chicken and once cooked up with a sauce or veg or whatever its pretty much the same flavour wise.


Its cheaper and leaner


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i had a 28oz steak the other day . it WASNT cheap.

2100 calories. plus all the trimmings- *220g protein* 46g fat


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

yer did forget bout turkey u can get a massive turkey drumstick from asda fo bout 1.50 aswell that would be bout 190 g of protein (lol just checked)


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> Liver?


Yup, chicken livers or lambs liver usually around £1 in tesco for around 400g.

Better gear from a butcher though.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Eggs and tuna


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Eggs and tuna


Gram for gram of protein they are not cheep at all compared to whey or meat at £5-6 a kg.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Gram for gram of protein they are not cheep at all compared to whey or meat at £5-6 a kg.


I suppose not but I suppose it could depend on where you shop


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Protein powders are prob the best value for protein %


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Peanuts are an unessential protein. Not the same as meat or eggs.
> 
> Unessential means your body can replicate the same amino's.
> 
> ...


Yes i agree, peanuts are still a good cheap source of protein, it's a good fat source and it's said it helps burn others fats you've eaten that day whilst your asleep, think i read that article in mens health, obviously not as good as meats but imo a good variety in moderation...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

5kg of chicken fillets from butchers for 23 quid

fryin steak from sainsburys 600g for £4.50 normally buy 3

tubs of quark 60p for 30g protein per pot

eggs(well i bought my own chickens)

spuds... sainsburys basics 2.5kg for a quid

i can eat very well for just under 50quid a week,


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Turkey, has a higher amino acid profile than tuna and goes with more.

Better option IMO


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't have the time to reply to each of you individually, but thanks guys for all the advice.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Braising steak and chicken thighs/legs are really cheap


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

how about some tesco greek yoghurt,little 200ml pots cost 40p or summat like that and have 10g of protein in em,as for tuna i have tuna steaks or morrisons own tin tuna 45p per can


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

i used to go to the fish mongers and buy a bulk load of fish and chuck it in the freezer beens they only have x amount of time to ofload it cause of going of u can usly get a good deal cause they dont want to be out of pocket


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> you guys are forgetting Turkey.
> 
> Diced Turkey from Asda, makes 2 meals £2.88 which is £1.44 per meal
> 
> ...


I used to know a girl called Tina that didn't gag!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Go to cash and carry mate, the 1 by be does 2.5k of pre cooked sliced chicken for £13 does me for week or two. Also they do 500g smoked salmon for £7


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Seems we're all getting the same type of stuff. IMO eggs, and in terms of quality protein the whites are hard to beat. Asda value, 15 eggs for under a quid.

Check this site out lads for protein quality breakdown of foods. Egg white here for example, you'll see it's got amazing amino acids in built high sodium.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/112/2


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the advice.


----------

